# Dunhill Early Morning Pipe



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So, I smoked my first (couple) bowls of EMP today. It is very good stuff. I smoked it out of my new Ser Jacopo and it was a great combo. I ended up loading up two bowls and smoking it for a bit over an hour.

It is definitely a very mild English. I could barely make out the Latakia, it is there but it isn't particularly pronounced. The Orientals give it a little more interest than a pure Virginia. The Virginias are good quality VA tobaccos and it has a little of the VA sweetness to it.

It lights easily, and only needed a few relights. It isn't too strong on the nicotine, though smoking two bowls straight, I did feel it a little. Smoking it a little fast, I had only a hint of tongue burn.

As usual, I smoked it outside, and it was a breezy evening, so I can't really comment on the smell or room note. I was smoking with my roommate who was smoking a cigar, the wind was blowing his direction, and he did comment that it was a pleasant smelling tobacco.

It would be a good all day smoke, and is definitely worth keeping on hand. For a mild English I do like SG SL better, but since it isn't always available, this will be a good one to keep. I like the stronger flavor of MM965 better when in a Dunhill mood, but again, there are times that the lighter flavor works. It may not be a permanent member of my cellar, but it will be fairly regularly stocked.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmm, upon another smoke, and further thought, I might add "a little cigarette-like" to my description. It is a mild flavored smoke where none of the constituent tobaccos really come to the front so I guess it is inevitable that the taste, and more so, the aftertaste would be somewhat similar to cigarettes (or what I remember them to taste like, it has been 15 years since I was s cigarette smoker, and it has been many years since I last had any cigarettes, so I could be off a bit).


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Just a question, Jeff, did you smoked the Orlik version or the Murray's? They are quite different blends, IMO. The Orlik lacks on Latakia when the Murray's is more pronounced.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

italiansmoker said:


> Just a question, Jeff, did you smoked the Orlik version or the Murray's? They are quite different blends, IMO. The Orlik lacks on Latakia when the Murray's is more pronounced.


It is the current production which I believe is Orlik.


----------

